# Pit/Heeler Weird House Training Issue



## elkabong86 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello fellow pit lovers,

I recently adopted a Bully/Blue Heeler mix dog and am having a very strange issue with getting him house broken.

First some back ground:

I got him when he was 6 months old, he is now close to 9 months of age.

He was found abandoned at roughly 8 to 10 weeks by a dog lover, and fostered by a woman until he was about 6 months when I adopted him.

I have two other dogs in the house; a champion breed enlgish bull dog, and a red nosed am. staff terrier pit. The english bull dog is a temporary stay for my room mates sister. The Am. Staff Terrier is about 4 years old, very well trained and behaved. He does not bark, does not jump on house guests, etc.

Back to my dog; the Bully/Heeler. For the first two weeks he was in the house he would not poop or pee inside. About the third or fourth week he started to poop inside, and now he does both.

I let him out every 30 to 45 minutes. When I wake up in the morning I let him out for about 30 minutes while I shower and get ready for work. He will be out for this time, then I will let him back inside and usually about 15 minutes after I have left for work, my room mate will msg me that he has pooped and peed. 

It's the craziest thing. I will watch him pee when I let him out, then I will let him back in the house and he will pee again and poop. It's like he is doing it on purpose!

When I catch him doing it I will tell him no, then take the poop outside to the area where I want him to go and put the poop there, let him sniff it, and praise him for being in that area. 

He had been using the restroom in the same area of the living room. So to help protect the carpets I got a training pad and the spray that encourages dogs to go on the training pad. Well, now he poops and pees on the opposite side of the living room.

I've read that pitbulls have a period of time where they are rebellious and challenging. Is that what I am experiencing with this?

I've tried crating him but he really hates it, I've done the training with the crate to, where I ignore him when he freaks out, but it continues for hours. I am getting frustrated with it. Has anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We have a blue heeler lab mix and for the longed time my husband never crated her, even after we got Cain for a while, because she would break out of any type of kennel we got her. Well, after much work she is now crate trained an crated just fine(it was a chore but I did it!) we had the problem you are having when she was left out. She would pee and poop in a specific part of our living room everyday, whether we were gone for a few hours or 30 minutes. Honestly the only way we got her to stop doing it(it was only done when we weren't home) was to get her crate trained-the constant pooping was the final straw for me-because if she is crated she doesn't do her business. I would really recommend crating while you aren't there. Get some good carpet cleaner-I got something called miracle spot or something or other from the pet store-that will get all the smells out of the carpet so he isn't smelling them anymore. Others may be able to help you more but getting her crate trained was the best for us. It is a chore, Cain is 9 almost 10 months and still cries sometimes in his crate but it only last for a bit. Have you tried covering the crate with a blanket? Or giving him a stuffed frozen kong so it keeps him busy while he's in there? Feeding him in the crate also. The crate has to be made a good place for the dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elkabong86 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I will try that and see what happens.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would like to know the answer to this as well. I have an 11 month old bully doing the same darn thing. I've tried EVERYTHING I can think of as well. He is crate trained already but after doing his business outside he comes right in and within a few minutes does it again. Always. I'm glad I saw somebody else ask!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Treat him like a little puppy, no time in the house unless you are watching him. can't watch him put him in a crate. The best thing is to have him outside as much as you can. if you have a nice yard put him outside when you can't watch him or for long periods so he has time to potty.


----------



## ollie (May 19, 2014)

i also have a blue heeler pitt mix rescued from a park. my daughter found her in a box with 2 siblings who were already dead so i took her in. i've had her long enough that i thought i had her trained to go outside? but now she is also peeing and pooing outside then comes right in and does it again inside. craziest thing i've ever seen. I've never had this type of dog before either so I'm wondering what to do?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I know with Indie, we have our am routine... Out to pee first thing. Then in to eat, then right out for another pee and a poop. Then she's good. So keep in mind that just peeing may not be all he has to do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also walk my boy for a few miles before he eats. He usually poops twice. Then he doesn't go out after he eats. I used to give him the option but he never went. He just wants I snooze after the walk and breakfast.

How fast is he going again after he eats?

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------

